# Best GV Voip app?



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

So what are the best VOIP apps that utilize your GV number that you've used? I've tried a few, but can never manage to get rid of the crazy echo that people hear of themselves. For me GrooveIP seems to be the best about it, but with longer conversations I have the audio randomly drops out and either I can't hear the other person or vice versa.


----------



## metpage (Jun 18, 2011)

i use SIPDroid, works well, and has good codecs to use that don't been to pay for and its free. You need to open an account with PBXes.org (free) to get it working. Interface is terrilbe but dialer integrates with OEM.


----------



## sclag22 (Sep 15, 2012)

I think that CSIP Simple is the best one that I have experienced. It, too links with a pbxes.org acct and has integrated dialer (ICS style). I did, however JUST get an email from pbxes.org saying that they had an outage...I dunno what that means for new accounts right now, but hopefully it's no big deal.


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

So you guys have had somewhat extended conversations using those and have no problem understanding others and they you?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Jiibus said:


> So you guys have had somewhat extended conversations using those and have no problem understanding others and they you?


I think you're going to have this problem no matter what with VoIP until it's more supported at an infrastructural level (i.e. more carrier-integrated). Even when VoLTE first hits, expect to take a hit in call quality. However, over time (and even sometimes initially), VoLTE should significantly improve call quality. It's all about latency and QoS. Any VoIP solution we have now is most definitely NOT QoS-optimized with our carriers...


----------



## grooves12 (Dec 24, 2011)

I like csipsimple the best. I don't use it on 3g though. Only when I'm connected to wifi. Call quality sounds fine to me. A little worse than via cell radio but more than acceptable.


----------



## Antebios (Feb 20, 2013)

This past weekend I was able to get Asterisk working on my home Ubuntu server, so now with my Google Voice account I'm using CSipSimple to make great quality VOIP calls. It's not for the faint of heart, and you need to have a good internet connection. Don't use SipDroid with Asterisk behind a NAT.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm using grooveip as well. Not perfect but more than tolerable for short conversations. Long conversations are better face to face.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## netbuzz (Aug 5, 2012)

Sipdroid and csipsimple are the best, I used both. No problems with echo most of time. Tried grooveip, it was worthless.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## swest6602 (Dec 19, 2011)

I use Spare Phone and it works very well.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Talkatone is pretty easy and works good.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't forget to find an alternate solution to using your GV number with third party apps before May 15, 2014, Google will be shutting down access to third party apps to those servers at that time and only GV/Hangouts official app with work with it. Lots of articles on it as these apps violate the Terms of Service, devs have been notified...

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/11/04/merging-of-google-voice-and-hangouts-will-result-shutting-down-all-3rd-party-voice-apps-in-may-2014/


----------

